# Looking to locate



## jeow (15 Jan 2013)

Hello. I am looking to join a bike riding club in Swadlincote/ Burton upon trent way.

I already have details for merciacyclingclub - 

But any more is appreciated.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Jan 2013)

British cycling has a club search facility, might be worth checking that

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubs


----------

